# 2.6.35-r2 ati lose video signal

## brian33x51

Just upgraded from 2.6.35-r1 to 2.6.35-r2

I have a radeon 4350 using fglrx dual core2 quad (clovertown).

Seems during boot sequence before the init scripts I totally lose video with r2.  keyboard, etc still seems to work (enough for me to login as root and poweroff blindly).  Something going haywire with KMS again?

----------

## audiodef

Disable KMS and see what happens.

----------

## depontius

I lost video recently with KMS enabled, as well.

Isn't there a kernel command line switch to enable/disable KMS?  I'd like to get it back, and according to this post it may not be just-plain-broken, but may come and go with the patch level.  I'd like to ease the price (in compilation time) for experimenting.

----------

## Ant P.

Try autoloading fbcon in conf.d/modules. For some reason it stopped getting loaded automatically for me.

----------

## DirtyHairy

I haven't been using fglrx since  ATI dropped support for my X1300, so I'll happily stand corrected, but does it even make sense to use KMS together with fglrx? I was under the assumption that KMS will only coexist with the proper KMS-aware Xorg driver (which is the open-source radeon in this case), and I would presume that trying to use it with fglrx will fail in many exciting waysLast edited by DirtyHairy on Tue Aug 24, 2010 4:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## depontius

 *Ant_P wrote:*   

> Try autoloading fbcon in conf.d/modules. For some reason it stopped getting loaded automatically for me.

 

Does fbcon get built merely by selecting KMS in the kernel config, or do I have to select other things, too?

----------

## DirtyHairy

It's called support "support for framebuffer console" if I remember correctly. However, as I said, I have my doubts whether it is sensible to use radeon KMS together with fglrx anyway.

----------

## depontius

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> It's called support "support for framebuffer console" if I remember correctly. However, as I said, I have my doubts whether it is sensible to use radeon KMS together with fglrx anyway.

 

I'm not using fglrx.  The radeon-bearing hardware I have at the moment is a Thinkpad R50 with a Radeon Mobility 7500 - an R100 chipset.  They've dropped fglrx support for that, already.

I haven't bought much hardware lately.  My last graphics purchase was nVidia, based on the absolute requirement for TV out and VDPAU.  (It was for a dedicated mythfrontend machine.)  Prior to that I've purchased nVidia based on the better quality of the nVidia blob vs the ATI blob.  Before that for an interval I purchased ATI based on the strength of the old R100/R200 OSS support, but there followed a time when that hardware was obsolete and the new OSS support wasn't there, yet.  It appears that the new ATI OSS support is "good enough" now to sway future hardware decisions.

My next planned purchase however is a server board, so the graphics on that will be an afterthought.  It'll have X clients, but likely never have an X server installed.

----------

## DirtyHairy

Well, the original poster was using fglrx, so I was under the assumption you were, too. Perhaps you should open a new thread for your problem then (unless it is not solved by enabling / loading fbcon anyway)  :Wink: 

----------

## Hu

 *depontius wrote:*   

> Does fbcon get built merely by selecting KMS in the kernel config

 It is not automatically built.  This burned me yesterday.  I ended up with a kernel that had KMS enabled and CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=n.  As soon as KMS was activated, the screen stopped getting a signal.

----------

## brian33x51

I avoided this because I was only running 2.6.34-r2

Now I'm having problems because xorg got out of sync and the ati drivers don't work anymore with 2.6.35-r7 still.

The problem happens regardless of fglrx or radeon drivers.

EDIT:  Adding console support as outlined above fixed the problem.

Fun part now is that  with 2.6.35-r8 the kernel radeon driver kernel faults and won't start the 'X' server.

It seems the ati driver from an overlay now works with 2.6.35 so I'll see if I can use that again.

----------

